

40billion.com: Get funded by friends, family & fools - thenextweb
http://thenextweb.org/2008/08/02/40billioncom-get-funded-by-friends-family-fools/
The 3 F’s stand for friends, family and of course: fools. The FFF fund is often overlooked as a viable option for getting funding. There are some drawbacks to getting money from these groups of people and one of them is getting everybody organized.
======
noodle
awesome, this was an idea i was considering doing since it was missing in the
space. i hope this is well done, as it could mean good things.

